# [Wed 8th Feb 2012] The role of Marxism in the Labour Party today. (LONDON  WC1E 7HU)



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 2, 2012)

Public meeting orgainsed by ULU Marxist Society
Graham Bash-  editor of Labour Briefing- will give a talk on the role (and future) of Marxism in the Labour Party.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2012)

Really?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 8, 2012)

Should be a short meeting then.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 8, 2012)

Be interested about any feedback /conclusions from this in time for when the Labour party start canvassing round here for  the local elections as it wasn't mentioned in their most recent leaflet.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sure you're all be mortified to hear that tonight's meeting has been cancelled. Graham Bash couldn't make it.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 8, 2012)

there does seem to be some irony there...


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I'm sure you're all be mortified to hear that tonight's meeting has been cancelled. Graham Bash couldn't make it.


 
Julian Sharpe now

Whoever that is.


----------



## love detective (Feb 8, 2012)

the role of marxism in the labour party will remain a mystery until Graham can make it


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicola Clarke can't make it btw.  She's got film club.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I'm sure you're all be mortified to hear that tonight's meeting has been cancelled. Graham Bash couldn't make it.


 
"Due to a number of unforeseen consequences of the recent cuts in public funding, we regret to announce that the Marxist project for an emancipated international proletariat has been cancelled. We apologise for any inconvenience that you may suffer as a result, however, a replacement service will be provided by our sister organisation, The Cooperative Party."


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 8, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Julian Sharpe now
> 
> .


 I thought it had been cancelled altogether,
thanks for letting me know  I'm sure he'll make a very suitable replacement


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 8, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Nicola Clark  can't make it btw. She's got film club.


Why are you stalking ULU Marxist society members on facebook?
anyway we're all off to see Marx Reloaded at the ICA next week - all welcome

http://www.facebook.com/events/227129450713920/?notif_t=event_invite


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Why are you stalking ULU Marxist society members on facebook?
> anyway we're all off to see Marx Reloaded at the ICA next week - all welcome
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/227129450713920/?notif_t=event_invite


 
I was just reading their facebook page and the link came copied and pasted. Yes, I'm that bored.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I thought it had been cancelled altogether,
> thanks for letting me know I'm sure he'll make a very suitable replacement


 
Who is julian sharpe?


----------



## articul8 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am Julian Sharpe!


----------



## love detective (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## JHE (Feb 12, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Who is julian sharpe?


 
I think he may be a Socialist Appeal person.

Socialist Appeal is the faction of the Millies that stayed with Guru Ted Grant when the Millies split and has remained true to the Grantite path of entrism.

Socialist Appeal doesn't seem to have much appeal. It loves Hugo Chavez, though.

In Britain Grantite entrism (and Trot entrism in general) means being in the Labour Party. That's straitforward enough. In Spain, the Grantites, El Militante, take a more complex line. They infiltrate both the Socialist Party and the Communist Party. Trouble is that at election times the Socialists and the Communists (as part of the United Left) stand against each other. El Militante has a tricky job telling its readers who to vote for. It gets round the problem by calling for votes for 'parties of the left'.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 12, 2012)

JHE said:


> I In Spain, the Grantites, El Militante, take a more complex line. They infiltrate both the Socialist Party and the Communist Party. Trouble is that at election times the Socialists and the Communists (as part of the United Left) stand against each other. El Militante has a tricky job telling its readers who to vote for. It gets round the problem by calling for votes for 'parties of the left'.


 
really? they seem very critical of the CP in Spain
'_' If there are two “left” parties, one bigger, the other smaller, and there is no fundamental difference in their programme and policies, they will vote for the larger of the two (the “useful vote”), and the smaller will tend to disappear.​__We have seen this happen in one country after another: in Italy, France and Spain. It is a supreme irony of history that precisely at a moment in history when capitalism is in a deep crisis, when the Social Democracy is losing support because of its pro-capitalist policies, and when large numbers of young people are coming onto the streets to fight capitalism, the Communist Parties are not seen as a revolutionary alternative, but only as the fifth wheel in the cart of reformism.''_​http://www.marxist.com/spanish-elections-and-revolutionary-movement.htm


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 13, 2012)

JHE said:


> I think he may be a Socialist Appeal person.
> 
> Socialist Appeal is the faction of the Millies that stayed with Guru Ted Grant when the Millies split and has remained true to the Grantite path of entrism.
> 
> ...


 
Alan woods became an adviser to the chavez gov't iirc (or was that someone else?)


----------



## articul8 (Feb 13, 2012)

that might flatter his role a bit.  Chavez read one of his books, and he got on Elo Presidente or whatever it's called


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 13, 2012)

articul8 said:


> that might flatter his role a bit. Chavez read one of his books, and he got on Elo Presidente or whatever it's called


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-claims-he-is-key-adviser-to-Hugo-Chavez.html
 Woods has always played down claims that he has been  an advisor to Chavez...


----------



## articul8 (Feb 13, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-claims-he-is-key-adviser-to-Hugo-Chavez.html
> Woods has always played down claims that he has been an advisor to Chavez...


 
I bet that article is based on a press release from Woods himself!


----------



## love detective (Feb 13, 2012)

the role of woods is the real movement etc...


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2012)

I am bit more interested in what Nicola thought of the latest Muppet film


----------

